

Acer May Abandon Windows if Microsoft Releases Windows 8 Surface Tablets - aymeric
http://dailypostnew.info/acer-may-abandon-windows-if-microsoft-releases-windows-8-surface-tablets/

======
DigitalSea
If Acer abandons Microsoft expect them to go broke shortly after. A pretty
stupid move for a manufacturer who manufactures PC's and what is the number
one operating system that PC's run? Windows. Goodbye Acer, your horribly
designed computers, inability to innovate on both design and price will not be
missed.

